# Homemade stand clamps



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm all for the idea of a homemade stand. I even attempted one before I got sick of dealing with it and returned everything to Home Depot. But I would love to have a homemade stand.

My question is, if you wanted a clamp similar to a Park stand clamp, where would you get one?

Are there generic, reasonably priced clamps available? Buying a replacement Park clamp and attaching it to a homemade stand is somewhat...dumb in my opinion. 

I guess my ultimate question is, does this style clamp have an industry name, or have they been made specifically for the bike industry?

Thanks folks.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Like this ? From Cambria Bike .PARK TOOL 100-4X EXTREME RANGE CLAMP


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

You can get purpose-built bike stand clamps from Park and others that are sold as "bench mount" and can be incorporated into home-made stands. But they are pricey and you'd not be saving much (or anything at all) over getting a good folding stand.

There are pictures on these boards of clamps made with blocks of wood and wing-nuts, and others made with pipe clamp hardware. There are other variations...search this forum for "homemade & stand" and you'll see a bunch of different approaches.. They all may work but most still won't do what a good stand does...let you adjust the height of the bike (for the height of the mechanic and/or the part of the bike you are working on), or rotate the bike (also to put the work at the most convenient height and angle). And I've yet to see a home-made stand that can fold up and be tossed into a corner, or into the trunk, or anything like that. 

My guess is that most (not all, just most) of the home-made stands get relegated to the side yard after a few uses, never to be used again. We never hear about that part of the story.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

For a cheap clamp the Sette one is the standard answer. Whats your price range?


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

I already have a Topeak stand. I was just curious if there are generic clamps out there you could get from McMaster-Carr or something similar. I guess not.


----------



## WaveDude (Jan 14, 2004)

By far the best DIY clamp ideas around...modify to suit your needs.


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

That's the one I'm going to try to make today... ^^


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

Heck yeah! 

I've got pipe clamps coming out my rear. Take a short one and thread it into a stand-bracket bolted to the bench...cheep and easy. I was going to buy a stand today. That just saved me $150. Thanks!


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

So I scoot down to Performance this AM to get my son a new helmet. They had their SpinDoctor folding stand there on sale for $100. SOLD! I would have spent $30 on pipe and fittings to modify the pipe clamp and it would have taken 1/2 the day. 

The SD has a pivoting head and adjustable height, which my homemade one would not. I already used to do a deraillur adjustment and chain lube and it performed fine. Not as solid as a shop stand bolted to the slab, but I never expected it would be.


----------

